# Do You Guys Age Your Deer????



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Last weekend at deer opener there was a little bit of discussion about this. One guy said he always will butcher the deer the same day. Another guy claims he likes to age deer for a couple of days. The same guy says he knows someone who ages the deer for a week. What has everyone elses experience been???? Has anyone tried it both ways, not aging, and aging and have you noticed a difference????


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

always 5 to 7 days..with the hide on. I think we've left them longer if the temps have been freezing. I like to see the temps below 50deg. for most of the duration.. not sure what the temp ends up being in the shed but I've never not been happy with the deer.. mm'mmm good! Some of the family thinks I'm crazy but they never complain when a roast comes out of the slow cooker.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Take the hide off immediatly. Then age it for a few days. 3-5 probably. Depends on the temps. Unless you have a deer cooler.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If the days get no higher than 45, and it freezes every night, I'll hang my skinned deer ten days, in an enclosed, unheated building. I really enjoy all manner of deer steak, and truly believe that extended hanging not only tenderizes but enhances the flavor.
Burl


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Beef is aged for 7 to 10 days in a walk-in cooler at approximately 38 degrees. I've aged deer for a week when the temperatures have been approximately in the 30 to 40 degree range (I don't have a walk-in cooler). I've also cut up deer after a couple of days when the weather has been too warm, and I've had deer freeze solid on me when the temperature plummets and haven't been able to cut them up for a couple of weeks. I really don't see much difference in the taste or tenderness of the deer regardless of how long they hang. I think getting your deer cooled off quickly when you first shoot it and cleaning it properly is the key to good venison. I also think good vension is the result of what the deer has been feeding on and their overall condition.

Also, I leave the hide on. If you skin your deer and let it hang for any length of time you're going to have a lot of extra trimming to do....the outside layer of the meat will dry and harden and you're going to lose some. The hide will keep the meat clean and will prevent the drying.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I hang em outside if the temperatures right for about 3-5 days :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I read somewhere once, from what I believed to be a reputable source, that if the meat doesn't have marbling in it (deer and elk do not) then aging is a complete waste of time. All you succeed in doing is drying out the outer layers of meat.

Since that time, I have ranged from not aging at all, to about a week, because I just didn't have time to get to it any sooner. I cannot tell a difference.

Most people are pretty particular about how they "age" their game. I am not.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Very interesting. I think this may be one of those, ask 100 guys and get 100 answers type questions. But that's OK. Its interesting to hear everyone elses personal experiences. Good luck hunting guys.

My afternoon hunt was ruined today because some A$$ was trespassing and sitting in my stand. To top it off, he has a trail of garbage leading out to the stand (empty can of pop and emtpy pack of cigarettes) and lies to my face when I confront him about it. The property is my old man's, and we have had particular problems with guys trying to sneak in on one side of the parcel. I hung 9 or 10 signs along our several hundred yard property line and these clowns still have the nerve to sit in the deer stands I built, litter on the property, and then lie about it. It just ****** me off so bad. :******: And to top it off, these guys are trying to trespass on the weekends; the most likely time someone in my family (or friends) will be there. How stupid can you get???? :eyeroll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

iwantabuggy said:


> I read somewhere once, from what I believed to be a reputable source, that if the meat doesn't have marbling in it (deer and elk do not) then aging is a complete waste of time. All you succeed in doing is drying out the outer layers of meat.


That is why I do not age venison anymore. I used to hand it in the cooler for a week to three weeks with the skin on...

Now I quarter the deer and put it in a big cooler of ice for several days - until the water runs clear from it. Then it is ready to process.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Bandcollector02 said:


> Very interesting. I think this may be one of those, ask 100 guys and get 100 answers type questions. But that's OK. Its interesting to hear everyone elses personal experiences. Good luck hunting guys.
> 
> My afternoon hunt was ruined today because some A$$ was trespassing and sitting in my stand. To top it off, he has a trail of garbage leading out to the stand (empty can of pop and emtpy pack of cigarettes) and lies to my face when I confront him about it. The property is my old man's, and we have had particular problems with guys trying to sneak in on one side of the parcel. I hung 9 or 10 signs along our several hundred yard property line and these clowns still have the nerve to sit in the deer stands I built, litter on the property, and then lie about it. It just ticks me off so bad. :ticked: And to top it off, these guys are trying to trespass on the weekends; the most likely time someone in my family (or friends) will be there. How stupid can you get???? :eyeroll:


Trespassing was never a problem in the "old days" when people saw themselves as stewards of the land and shared their land with fellow hunters. Now we have all of this posted land, leased land, etc. It's called being very greedy and very selfish.


----------

